# Lucia



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

wow she's adorable...


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl she is and I just love her collar she's wearing.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is beautiful!! xxx


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

She is so cute


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow isn't she gorgeous! Such a beautiful colour


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love her collar too but love her even more! She's a beauty!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She really is lovely - so pretty and she looks very self assured, she must be happy with you.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

still a bit nervous she had a hard going early on in her life, but she is making great progress for only two months in comming out of her shell and more comfortable everyday.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a beautiful girl  I soooo love the red cockapoos, gorgeous. X


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

She is beautiful! Such a wonderful colour.


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

great colour, is she red or chocolate


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Awww what a gorgeous colour lucia is!! So gorgeous xx


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

she is really red


----------

